# Huge data bills



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

People are starting to get huge data bills now for using the $7 plan. 2 over $20,000 and more that are less. Hopefully anyone here hasn't got one. Some are on iPhones, some are on other non-fido phones. I haven't seen any proof of bills from people on rogers yet. 
















Huge Bills! | Canadian iPhone User - iPhoneUser.ca


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

Jesus!!! Why support a company like this? Not to disparage those with Rogers for a while, but jesus!!! I hope this is just a joke.

I don't get the logic though. I would love an iPhone. I am a huge Mac head and have most likley switched more over to Mac then the top salesman (person) at the Apple store. that being said I am with Telus and I will tell you why. Quality. Now I know there are those here who hate Telus because Telus beat up their mother when they were young or whatever but hear me out.

I travel this country extensively and can say I have the best coverage out of anybody who I ma with on a regular basis. I have a great plan (many years fighting for it) but I pay $15.00/month for unlimited Data. Doesn't matter what browser I use or what I do. As long as every Data request begins and ends on my phone I pay $15.00/month. Yes they can be a pain in the ass, but they have never been a $20,000 pain in the ass.

God bless you if you want an iPhone but I have a treo. It does most everything you iPhone does (minus the swish and kitsch... which i would love) But I will tell you right now that when Rogers does deliver the iPhone I will not buy it. Not becuasae I don't want it. i do not want to support Rogers more and I shant. Honestly, I would rather go to the states get an ATT iPhone pay for North American calling and 50 gigs of Data (tethered or not) and pay almost what I am paying now)

How about everybody here on Rogers have a do not use your cell phone day? I would call to arrange this but... you know.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah you can't beat the Telus plan. I was on telus but did end up switching to Fido to get an iPhone. It works well for me because I travel to the states a lot and I use my T-mobile card so I dont have to pay roaming charges. The bills these people are getting are redonkulous but they were warned. It's unfortunate. But once Rogers officially has an 'iPhone plan' everything should be solved.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

seetobylive said:


> God bless you if you want an iPhone but I have a treo. It does most everything you iPhone does (minus the swish and kitsch... which i would love)


I'm totally with the entire rest of your post, including the Rogers hating, but I have to call you out on the above.

Saying a Treo does most everything your iPhone does is like saying that this:









is basically the same thing as this:









It's both true, and COMPLETELY WRONG.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ruffdeezy said:


> People are starting to get huge data bills now for using the $7 plan. 2 over $20,000 and more that are less. Hopefully anyone here hasn't got one. Some are on iPhones, some are on other non-fido phones. I haven't seen any proof of bills from people on rogers yet.
> 
> Huge Bills! | Canadian iPhone User - iPhoneUser.ca


Um, okay, but this is also an ad for your blog, right?


----------



## aaron (Jul 17, 2003)

I've been using the Fido $7 unlimited plan for a few months now. It's the real deal, folks. The only proviso is that you can't download data to your iPhone. To them, that means any hunk of data that would remain on your phone, like downloading a PDF or application. "Browsing", that is, looking at data on other servers, is what's included. 

The only concern I'd had over this -- since the iPhone doesn't by default even allow you to download things -- was Mail. I was using POP accounts, so I switched to IMAP. A ton of benefits, plus all your mail is stored on the server, not your iPhone! 

Tethering, of course, is right out! That's what I suspect is going on here: people have hooked their iPhones up to their lappies on the road and used it with impunity. There's virtually no information to back up these claims anyway, aside from some hazzy pictures.

So keep using the $7 unlimited plan and be sensible!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Not enough info is given to suport a decision...did they use a non-Rogers phone? Did they use a Rogers WAP browser? Were the tethering? My guess is that if you racked up 20K you were most likely tethering....which is not supported under the$7 plan which means I really have no pity for them. It sucks don't get me wrong, but if you don't find out all the details before you buy something who is to blame? Salesmen/women want your money; less is more for them.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

chas_m said:


> I'm totally with the entire rest of your post, including the Rogers hating, but I have to call you out on the above.
> 
> Saying a Treo does most everything your iPhone does is like saying that this:


Cosmetically, sure, they aren't alike at all. 

Functionally, there are lots of reasons some would prefer a Treo. You can install software on them without having to hack them first (yes, I know 2.0 is around the corner.) Some prefer a physical keyboard and using a stylus over touch screen. Software wise, they both essentially do the same stuff. One makes it all prettier.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

> I've been using the Fido $7 unlimited plan for a few months now. It's the real deal, folks. The only proviso is that you can't download data to your iPhone. To them, that means any hunk of data that would remain on your phone, like downloading a PDF or application. "Browsing", that is, looking at data on other servers, is what's included.


I think part of the problem is people think it's an unlimited data plan. The plan is called unlimited _surfing on your Fido._ Which means using the built in browser. It doesn't even cover 3rd party apps as far as I can tell (ie. google maps or mail.)


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

You can't tether with the iPhone so at least the person using the iPhone and the huge bill, it wouldn't be because of that.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

That said...

People using the iPhone on the $7 data plan ARE going to be charged a lot for it, once Rogers sorts out their system.

You know this, you're aware of it, you persist in using the $7 unlimited Rogers device plan which doesn't apply to the iPhone or other non-Rogers phones, you know you will be paying for it, and a lot. Why do this?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Old news.. I call spam.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

I had 2 bill from 6 months ago, one for $300 and $600, luckly I had them thrown out cause the CSR told me I could use everything.. and I did I used You Tube and that killed it...so they threw out the bill cause of their fault. But I came off the plan cause I just didn't want to go threw this kind of crap. Cause even the CSRs arn't sure what downloading and what's included, obviously tethering is out, but what about mail, google maps, You Tube? 

I get wi-fi at work and home and between that I'm in the Subway so no big deal, just didn't want to get a $1000 bill again and fight it.


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

*Data vs data*

Interesting that Rogers is offering their portable wireless internet for $50 a month, which does the same thing as turning a cellphone into a modem. 

Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone

The appliance is bigger and uglier than a phone, but the difference to the network and the user is non-existent. If you buy an iPod Touch and this service, you can haul your little black 2001 monolith around, hide it under your chair in the coffee shop, and surf the net forever. As long as people don't look too carefully, they'll think you've got an iPhone.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Rogers wireless internet uses WiMAX not the cellular network. The WiMAX antennas are mounted on the cell towers for convenience only.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

aaron said:


> I've been using the Fido $7 unlimited plan for a few months now. It's the real deal, folks. The only proviso is that you can't download data to your iPhone. To them, that means any hunk of data that would remain on your phone, like downloading a PDF or application. "Browsing", that is, looking at data on other servers, is what's included.
> 
> The only concern I'd had over this -- since the iPhone doesn't by default even allow you to download things -- was Mail. I was using POP accounts, so I switched to IMAP. A ton of benefits, plus all your mail is stored on the server, not your iPhone!
> 
> ...


it has nothing to do with any of that, its based on using an eligible phone or not


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

chas_m said:


> I'm totally with the entire rest of your post, including the Rogers hating, but I have to call you out on the above.
> 
> Saying a Treo does most everything your iPhone does is like saying that this:
> 
> ...


Here we go again with you.... I said MOST things. Not all things but MOST things. I have never known anyone that can be so backhanded as you when it comes to agreeing or making absolutely useless points.

thanks for coming out. if you want to feel like a winner pick on a 4 year old. You'll have more success.

kisses


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

seetobylive said:


> Here we go again with you.... I said MOST things. Not all things but MOST things. I have never known anyone that can be so backhanded as you when it comes to agreeing or making absolutely useless points.
> 
> thanks for coming out. if you want to feel like a winner pick on a 4 year old. You'll have more success.
> 
> kisses


Don't mind chas. Most read over his posts. 

I agree, Treo's are fantastic devices.


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

CaptainCode said:


> You can't tether with the iPhone so at least the person using the iPhone and the huge bill, it wouldn't be because of that.


Incorrect. I've tethered my MBP to my iPhone.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

HowEver said:


> You know this, you're aware of it, you persist in using the $7 unlimited Rogers device plan which doesn't apply to the iPhone or other non-Rogers phones, you know you will be paying for it, and a lot. Why do this?


I find it hard to fully sympathize when the Rogers customer relations people make it pretty clear when you call that the offer applies only to select phones. And they'll even tell you the iPhone isn't one of them (at least for now). 

*But* I also think this kind of pricing strategy does nothing but hurt a company's relationship with its customers. No one ever likes to get a bill for more than what they were expecting. And when it's a shocker, you kinda have to wonder why they don't have some kind of safeguard in place in which they at least make a courtesy call when you rack up, say $100-200 in data fees. 

In my case, I'm too cheap to pay for data. I rely exclusively on wifi and called Rogers and asked that they disable Edge on my account. That way, there are no surprises on my bill. Well except for airtime, but that's another topic for another day.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Meleemark said:


> Incorrect. I've tethered my MBP to my iPhone.


Hacked? They don't support it with the stock Apple firmware.


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

CaptainCode said:


> Hacked? They don't support it with the stock Apple firmware.


Any iPhone mentioned in this thread pretty much implies a hacked iPhone, as you wouldn't be on a Rogers data plan if it wasn't.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Meleemark said:


> Any iPhone mentioned in this thread pretty much implies a hacked iPhone, as you wouldn't be on a Rogers data plan if it wasn't.


There's a difference between SIM unlocked and hacked to allow tethering.


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

CaptainCode said:


> There's a difference between SIM unlocked and hacked to allow tethering.


Hacked is hacked. While there is a difference between unlocking and enabling 3rd party apps, it really to what degree you take it to.


You made the statement _"You can't tether with the iPhone so at least the person using the iPhone and the huge bill, it wouldn't be because of that."_ which is clearly incorrect (it would seem you even know that.)


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

From personal experience, I don't use data on iPhone anymore. I got nailed for 75bucks (3¢/kb on 2.5mb). However this was a vision plan, so maybe edge fallback where there is no vision(3g) coverage sets off alarms in Roger headquarters. I think it's a risky deal to be playing with unlimited data for $7 since we all know that if it were truly unlimited data Roger would charge more like 60bucks for it. hehe.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

chas_m said:


> I'm totally with the entire rest of your post, including the Rogers hating, but I have to call you out on the above.
> 
> Saying a Treo does most everything your iPhone does is like saying that this:
> 
> ...


Damn. Is that a "2004" home computer or a U-Boat control room?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

chas_m said:


> I'm totally with the entire rest of your post, including the Rogers hating, but I have to call you out on the above.
> 
> Saying a Treo does most everything your iPhone does is like saying that this:
> 
> ...


I dunno, Chas. That top computer comes _with a steering wheel_.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

That is a pretty sweet looking steering wheel, I wish I could fit one of those in my house. I wonder if it comes with pedals too.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ruffdeezy said:


> That is a pretty sweet looking steering wheel, I wish I could fit one of those in my house. I wonder if it comes with pedals too.


Quiet, back there, kids! Or else I'm turning this computer/house around!

---------------

and...




Steven Wright said:


> The other night I came home late, and tried to unlock my house with my car keys. I started the house up. So, I drove it around for a while. I was speeding, and a cop pulled me over. He asked where I lived. I said, "right here, officer". Later, I parked it on the freeway, got out, and yelled at all the cars, "Get out of my driveway!"


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SNOPES!!

snopes.com: Rand Corp 1954 Home Computer


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> SNOPES!!
> 
> snopes.com: Rand Corp 1954 Home Computer


Good work, Macfury. Come to think of it, if you look closely at the old guy in the picture, he's much too short relative to the rest of the picture–check out the size and relative height of the steering wheel, for example. He's almost hobbit-sized by comparison. Clever clever.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Macfury said:


> SNOPES!!
> 
> snopes.com: Rand Corp 1954 Home Computer


Geez, nobody thought that was real, did they?


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

all you guys are suckers...

I've got my htc touch with Bell, and a $7 unlimited everything except for tethering on it.

Never got a bill for more than $7 data.

I do my e-mail on it, web surfing, videos, etc, etc...

granted - it's not as slick as the iphone for web browsing or syncing on the mac... but I picked up MissingSync to sync with entourage.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

dmpP said:


> all you guys are suckers...
> 
> I've got my htc touch with Bell, and a $7 unlimited everything except for tethering on it.
> 
> ...


How is that better than Rogers' current $7 unlimited browsing on a Rogers' device?

I heard that youtube was blocked and it does appear to be the case. But I haven't come across anything else, and it's full surfing, not just WAP sites.

I'm using this Rogers device currently:


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

HowEver said:


> How is that better than Rogers' current $7 unlimited browsing on a Rogers' device?
> 
> I heard that youtube was blocked and it does appear to be the case. But I haven't come across anything else, and it's full surfing, not just WAP sites.
> 
> I'm using this Rogers device currently:


There is NOTHING blocked on my phone... just not allowed to tether... I can surf WAP sites OR regular sites... youtube, google maps, etc etc


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

dmpP said:


> all you guys are suckers... Never got a bill for more than $7 data.


Perhaps true but you have a HTC Touch. Ugh XX) 

Just curious, I heard with Bell that was the only phone you can get with the $7... or there were a only a few phones that qualified for this plan. With Telus it is / was all Data devices


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I believe the $7 is for the HTC touch, or regular cell phones - no other PDA devices.

Having said that, they now have great prices for unlimited data w/ blackberrys - I think $36/mo. Or if you want to teather too, it's close to $68/mo

Unlimited e-mail and internet on other pda phones is $53.25/mo


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

See I find this so strange.

With Telus I have unlimited web, data (like google maps) and email... (no tether as well) but I have all this for $15.00 (starting to sound like a broken record I know) This package would also be applied to a Blackberry if I chose that device. (I have a palm 755p right now) The prices you are quoting with Bell seem very high. 

Now I am also a platinum perks member... maybe that has something to do with it. And I don't know if the plan I have is still available. But it just seems that many of these rates i am hearing from other companies seem very high. I guess i can count myself lucky.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

seetobylive said:


> See I find this so strange.
> 
> With Telus I have unlimited web, data (like google maps) and email... (no tether as well) but I have all this for $15.00 (starting to sound like a broken record I know) This package would also be applied to a Blackberry if I chose that device. (I have a palm 755p right now) The prices you are quoting with Bell seem very high.
> 
> Now I am also a platinum perks member... maybe that has something to do with it. And I don't know if the plan I have is still available. But it just seems that many of these rates i am hearing from other companies seem very high. I guess i can count myself lucky.


the rates that I'm quoting (aside from the $7 plan) are bell's corporate rates. When I had my 700p, I was paying about $25 for 4MB/mo... never went over it because I was careful. Then I moved to the touch, and haven't regretted it... and... I'm getting more (unlimited) for less...


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

I hear ya. I was on the same $25 for 4megs plan when I switched over to $15 unlimited. I am just surprised that Telus seems to have the best Data plan out there by a mile. Telus is ahead of the competition... there's something that has never been typed before!


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

chas_m said:


>


Just a note that this photo is a hoax :


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

wcg said:


> Just a note that this photo is a hoax :


Déja vû.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I want to say...

I TOLD YOU SO!


----------

